# Mohindra Calender of events 2004-2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is a link:

http://www.mahindrausa.com/NewsCal/calendar.aspx


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

weve got a new mahindra dealer right down the road from me... as in only a few miles away... ive gotta stop down there... it would be a lot easier that tracking to the simplicity dealer (40 minutes away)


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

Thanks, joe.

I was looking for a few shows in the South between January and March. That gives me some great ideas!


----------

